
Using public domain for instant content generation - yaacovtp
http://www.usa.gov/
======
yaacovtp
One of the problems our project faces before launching is building up enough
content to make the site useful for early users. Thanks to everyone's tax
dollars, our problem is now solved and then some.

I've found ready to go databases and articles that will make our site an
incredible resource for our users the day we launch. Can't they already access
the data you ask? Of course they can, but the information is hard to find and
not organized in a useful way.

We've set out to change that this year by making the information applicable
and easy to find/search, add in local social networking features and more to
our site. I'm so excited to find this I'm shaking!

Back to the drawing board (literally). Who needs coffee when you have
adrenaline?

